# Our Soldiers Support Hillary Clinton!



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/military/crossed.asp

Yes they do.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, that one's a classic!


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 2, 2008)

soldier(*s*)? from 2004?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats why I put it in Comedy Cafe and not the STudy... I meant it to be humorous.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 2, 2008)

Priceless. 

Anybody who wore the uniform during the Clinton regime remembers.


----------



## crushing (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you think any of them will be buying her new perfume for their girlfriends this Valentine's Day?

[yt]9yRJiP4f_EU[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2008)

crushing said:


> Do you think any of them will be buying her new perfume for their girlfriends this Valentine's Day?
> 
> [yt]9yRJiP4f_EU[/yt]


Does it smell like intern & cigar? Ewww


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 3, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Does it smell like intern & cigar? Ewww


 
Nope.  Ambition and contempt, mostly.


----------

